# Simazine foaming



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

I sprayed some simazine yesterday and it foamed like crazy when adding water to the tank. Is this normal? Is there anything I can add to it to keep it from foaming?


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

@Theycallmemrr Ironically, I'm dropping Simazine on my St. Aug in about 30 minutes. What application rate are you doing?

I'm doing the 0.75 floz at 1,000 ft2 rate. My plan is to drop with a large dilution of a total of 8 gallons across 5,000 fts. 2ea 4 Gallon applications at 2,500 ft2 each.

Are you using a water hose and spraying into the tank? I've seen that can create a lot of foam with other chems until you wait for them to settle in the tank.

My mix approach will be to add 2 gallons of water to the tank, then a stirred 1 gallon with the Simazine, then a final 1 gallons of water. I do this with a gallon measuring cup so that when I add the Simazine and water to the tank, there is no foaming. I then do agitation by shaking the backpack sprayer as I walk. So far this approach has been working good to create little foam with other chems. I'll keep an eye out today to see if the Simazine foams.

I shoot for a timed spray of 16 floz every 11.5 seconds...then I walk the 5,000 ft2 in about 12 minutes total walk time. Works out well for me.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

UltimateLawn said:


> @Theycallmemrr Ironically, I'm dropping Simazine on my St. Aug in about 30 minutes. What application rate are you doing?
> 
> I'm doing the 0.75 floz at 1,000 ft2 rate. My plan is to drop with a large dilution of a total of 8 gallons across 5,000 fts. 2ea 4 Gallon applications at 2,500 ft2 each.
> 
> ...


 I did the same rate on my hybrid Bermuda. It ends up being a 1qt/acre. I usually fill my spreadermate with 4.5 gallons of water. I then add what I am spraying then fill the rest. Yes I'm using my hose to fill. I will try adding the simazine into a bucket then add the mixture to the tank. I appreciate the suggestion. This is the first thing to foam on me. I have sprayed prodiamine, Dithiopyr, FAS, TNex Celsius and Certainty.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

@Theycallmemrr , So I did the drop of Simazine and the pre-mix prior to adding it into the tank. No foam. I agitated the tank and then there was some foam, but not much. By the time I had sprayed the 4 gallons there was no remaining foam in the tank. I can only assume the foam subsided after awhile. I could see that adding the water to the tank would foam it though.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I bought some of this Defoamer at Tractor Supply and it's amazing stuff, a small squirt of it goes a long way. I will occasionally get some foam when mixing up my spraying solutions so this stuff was handy to have.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

@Mightyquinn Thanks so much for the suggestion. I prefer to mix inside the tank I am spraying so I have less clean up. I am going to look for the defoamer you linked. If not I will add it to a bucket and mix in it then add as @UltimateLawn has done with success.

I am glad that I only have to spray twice a year as the 12 hour wait time until reentry kinda scares me.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

Did you add surfactant to the tank with simazine? Shaking the tank after adding surfactant will cause the foaming.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

mjh648 said:


> Did you add surfactant to the tank with simazine? Shaking the tank after adding surfactant will cause the foaming.


I didn't because it got watered in shortly after. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong but it's not a foliar application.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@Theycallmemrr you are right. The only mention of adding surfactant to simazine is tank mixing it with other chemicals.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

mjh648 said:


> @Theycallmemrr you are right. The only mention of adding surfactant to simazine is tank mixing it with other chemicals.


Good to know. I need to reread the label. Has anyone sprayed this along with either Prodiamine or Dithiopyr? It would be nice to not have to spray twice.


----------

